# HUNT FOR THE LOST SERPANT



## soulweaver (Sep 10, 2004)

airs on channel 7 at 6:30pmk, for those interested


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

2nite?


----------



## instar (Sep 10, 2004)

Sunday red lisa mcune world around us


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Fuscus (Sep 10, 2004)

found it. SHe was behind the couch


----------



## PythonKeeper (Sep 10, 2004)

i'm going to watch that on sunday i think it will be interesting to watch.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 10, 2004)

Should be interesting. Its Craig and Jackie Adams from the Australian Reptile Park in search of the Kimberlies version of the false King Brown that Richard Wells descibed about 15 years ago. Its named after John Weigel, the parks owner.


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 10, 2004)

F*@^ing Lisa McCune &^%&^%$&^*&^ man I hate that chick. World Around Us with Lisa, blah blah blah all she does is comes on and craps on for two seconds and then gone. So sick of seeing her face every boody where. But I will endeavour to watch though


----------



## Acanthophis (Sep 10, 2004)

Leave her alone,
she is heeps cool. Get over yourself man


----------



## soulweaver (Sep 10, 2004)

cwarren72 said:


> F*@^ing Lisa McCune &^%&^%$&^*&^ man I hate that chick. World Around Us with Lisa, blah blah blah all she does is comes on and craps on for two seconds and then gone. So sick of seeing her face every boody where. But I will endeavour to watch though



you might be thinking of eddie mcquire me thinks lol


----------



## Nome (Sep 10, 2004)

pmsl :lol:  

Onya Acanthophis

CW, do agree to a point with you though


----------



## Acanthophis (Sep 10, 2004)

hehehe Nomester ... she is a babe, much like yaself 

Why do you agree with him . Your not supposed to LISTEN to her...hehehehe


----------



## Nome (Sep 10, 2004)

Acanthophis said:


> hehehe Nomester ... she is a babe, much like yaself
> 
> Why do you agree with him . Your not supposed to LISTEN to her...hehehehe



LOL  :lol: 

I don't quite feel as strongly as CW does about her, hehe, but I do find it annoying when it is World around us with Lisa Mcune, I mean all she does is say what it's about, and then says, "well, I thoroughly enjoyed that". LOL, I dont' mind though, just interesting that someone else pointed it out.

hehe SW, I agree!!!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 10, 2004)

They don't have to go to the Kimberlys to find it . That snake they are looking for is also found here in Port Hedland it has single subcaudals yet remains an egg layer . I notified Wiegel five months ago of this with the relavant proof but he never bothered to reply.l


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

leg pullling there Pilbpyth?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 10, 2004)

No definitely no leg pulling. Many people know of this find and I have spoken to C.A.L.M and to Brian Fry about this a fair while ago. Brian is also aware of its possiable distribution out side the Kimberly's. I would just about guarantee that west aussie would have come accross this snake up here as well. Also I have taken several close ups which I can post to any body that wishes to view them.
When my partner gets back from Perth we will catch a few for all the un convinced. The question does remain however how this snakes differs if at all from Pailsi.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 10, 2004)

cwarren72 said:


> F*@^ing Lisa McCune &^%&^%$&^*&^ man I hate that chick. World Around Us with Lisa, blah blah blah all she does is comes on and craps on for two seconds and then gone. So sick of seeing her face every boody where. But I will endeavour to watch though



Gotta agree CW. We wont even buy groceries because we cant remember which chain she advertises but we are not taking any chances. 
Does she even watch the shows before they air? Doubt it.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 10, 2004)

Lisa McCune is just a long line of presenters of world around us with ..
I can only assume that there is some marketing angle somewhere that defrays the cost of sending her and a film crew to the zoo or wildlife sanctuary for a couple of 30 second snippets (which could have been more productivly used convincing us that toilet water should be blue), but I can't see it.


----------



## michaelh (Sep 11, 2004)

Ratings boys and girls. Ratings. It seems that the majority of ignorant human beings prefer their nature with cookies and cream.


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 11, 2004)

Cw I agree I cant believe they try and get so much milage out of a soapy star!


----------



## instar (Sep 11, 2004)

Since were complaining about tv identities, why do we have to actually watch people read the news between storys? Just get straight to the storys and voice over i say! prefer to watch 40 secs of Lisa mccune than half hour of Jim waley thats for sure!


----------



## soulweaver (Sep 11, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> Cw I agree I cant believe they try and get so much milage out of a soapy star!



there a bit like pro's they just keep riding and riding them till they can't ride no more


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 11, 2004)

> there a bit like pro's they just keep riding and riding them till they can't ride no more


:lol::lol: i like that one soulweaver although i would rather ride her then some of the old pro's i have seen


----------



## Tommo (Sep 11, 2004)

is the mulga they are searching for what bryan fry calls the "pygmy mulga"? he is coming to darwin next year looking for it


----------



## phantom (Sep 12, 2004)

what a gr8 show i wanna go to the kimberlys
that was a great looking brown tree snake


----------



## ether (Sep 12, 2004)

I thought is was average......sure we saw a nice tree snake and a rough scaled python. But in between that we had to put up with what i thought was corny rubbish. And we didnt even get to see him catch the weigeli, and only got a short glimpse of it once back at camp.

Regards Ether


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

disapointed, thought there would be a lot more on it.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 12, 2004)

The weagle eye? Like to get a bit more info on it then. Maybe see it properly. Explain why its different to the general viewer. The average punter would have been pretty bored I reckon.


----------



## herptrader (Sep 12, 2004)

ether said:


> And we didnt even get to see him catch the weigeli, and only got a short glimpse of it once back at camp.



I think they did their own filming. The only hand held shots had only one of them and when they were both in the shot the camera was on a tripod. Given this it would be pretty hard to show Craig actually catching him.

Some of the scenary they showed was quite spectacular.


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 12, 2004)

Amazing hey? WOW I was soooo enthrawled......... PFfft NOT man they crapped on didn't they? Lucky Lisa Bloody McCune was there to save the day? ha. The whol;e show and all they showed was a couple of monitors, a tiger, gold (don't know what they called it) and A what? a wiggle eye? lmao bit of a joke. NOW if they threw Steve into the mix...... That would have been a show. He would have scaled the cliff without any ropes(any probably fallen) got up dusted himself off and said "CRIKEY I've done myself some damage" and still come home with 20 of the bloody things plus one of everything kept on the arc. They were deffinately as exciting as a couple of ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Nope can't think of anything to accurately describe it lol Oh wait.. C.R.A.P


----------



## Springherp (Sep 12, 2004)

I thought it was good. Although there wasn't a great deal of wildlife what they did show was awesome. The section with that Morelia carinata made me shiver!  The Kimberlies would be an awesome place to visit for sure, just imagine how many more undescribed species there are out there!
Hey Cwarren72, I think you need to ease up a bit buddy you seem slightly aggressive in your posts. No offence intended just an observation. I understand how it is difficult to detect actual emotions through text.
Cheers.


----------



## soulweaver (Sep 12, 2004)

looks like there might be a follow up episode so they can go and get the female 

i thought the roughy was orsm and the best part of the show


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 12, 2004)

Spring who the hell do you think you are? lmfao I don't need nothin. If you know me them it doesn't matter and if you don't then it doesn't matter hahaha heheheh hohohohoho


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 12, 2004)

Soul I agree a thousand percent. I think if it wasn't for the roughy the whole show would have been a bit of a struggle.


----------



## Acanthophis (Sep 12, 2004)

Leave him alone Colin
you are a very negative person in all of your posts, you like to have a go at people, but cant take any of it back yourself. Whats with that?


----------



## earthmother (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey doesn't Lisa do that funny add where she says - - "well, we all know what a truck looks like" ? I like that ad.
As for the show - I like seeing normal Aussies in action. It would have been like a circus with Stevo there.

It was a nice sized Boiga and the Green Tree Snake was thrashing around. I liked it. I didn't mind the Spider information either. What's the name of the snake they were looking for - and is it really a new species?
And I have to say - Just to watch it for the scenery did me. 

Em


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 12, 2004)

Acanthophis
you don't really know what you are talking about do you? If you bother to look you will note that I usaully stick up for others, Especially this site and it's Mods. Also if you can't tell if I am joking or not then that is your fault not mine. After a while you will get to know that when I am serious ... well you will know. If you would like I will put a little smiley face at the end of every post I make so you know that I ma joking ok  there you go Rlmfao


----------



## herptrader (Sep 12, 2004)

earthmother said:


> What's the name of the snake they were looking for - and is it really a new species?



I am guessing it was a Pseudechis weigeli.

It does not exist in Cogger or Wilson & Swan.




earthmother said:


> And I have to say - Just to watch it for the scenery did me.



Fanrtastic!!!


----------



## Acanthophis (Sep 12, 2004)

Crikey cwarren, u cranky pants lol 

There was abit of mis-information in that show, provided by Lisa herself, infact. I wasnt really listening though, was concentrating on her... eyes hehehe.

Did anyone spot the Glauerti?


----------



## Springherp (Sep 12, 2004)

I think its Cannia weigeli


----------



## soulweaver (Sep 12, 2004)

when was the show filmed? go on by what lisa said at the end that the snake they did catch wasn't 100% healthy but is now, the show must have been filmed a while ago, maybe this new species will turn up soonish in books, but hasn't yet because its too new a species??


----------



## Acanthophis (Sep 12, 2004)

It was filmed this year, I guess. Being the dry season, I'd say maybe 2-3months ago. Could be last year, though


----------



## soulweaver (Sep 12, 2004)

i guess though weigel had already found one so you'd think the species would already exsist even if there was none in captivity?


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah the first part they were saying that a Park Ranger found the first one and every attempt to bring one into captivity has resulted in none being alive.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 12, 2004)

If it was described by Wells and Wellington in 1987 then that throws the bucket on the bit about it being discovered by Weigel ten tears ago.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 12, 2004)

I enjoyed watching some normal people do a herp show for once instead of crikey and idiots like Austin Stevens...Did anyone see his last show on the giant anaconda....what a goose!!!!

There was also a mertins monitor,bluey and ackie in the show lol To see the 8th and largest recorded roughy in the wild i think was awesome!!!Good show!!!


----------



## Moclobe (Sep 12, 2004)

From what I can gather the identification of the snake is still in dispute.

I was first described by Wells and Wellington in 1987 and given the name Cannia weigeli (disputed by Hoser)

I has since then be described as Pailsus pailsei by Hoser in 1998

It has also been described as Pseudechis weigeli

Then there are others that state that this snake is really a Pseudechis australis sub spiecies

Regards David


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 12, 2004)

I enjoyed it. Its really hard to go into a new area and find herps. I've traveled 1200 km to "good" herp spots and seen almost nothing so I know how they feel. Its good that the roughy wasn't placid, indicates it hadn't got there in a bag. Loved the night tiger.
But hated the narration, not the voice just the script. What was the bit about a missing link between the eastern brown and the king brown?


----------



## bigguy (Sep 12, 2004)

Browns, it definately wasnt the 8th Roughie found. There are 3 lodged in the perth Museum, John Wiegel found one that was left there, one was collected illegally and claimed in the NSW amnesty. Then the ARP collected 5 on permit. Plus I have seen a pic of 3 found mating in a rock crevice. So all up 14 have been found so far.

Also, I dont think it was a Ackie, but in actual fact a Kimberley Rock Monitor. To me the most impressive animal was that fantastic looking monster Brown Tree Snake. They grow them big and pretty up in the Kimberleys. Would loved to have seen that one in the daylight.

Seeing the show was about the Weigeli, I felt they could have shown a little more of this specimen. That was a let down.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 12, 2004)

> They grow them big and pretty up in the Kimberleys.



Yep forgot to mention that was the nicest night tiger i've seen even if it was in the dark and on tv....


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 12, 2004)

bigguy said:


> one was collected illegally and claimed in the NSW amnesty.





bigguy said:


> So all up 14 have been found so far



Add that the other one that was also collected illegally and claimed in the amnesty, there have been at least 15 found so far.

Simon Archibald


----------



## michaelh (Sep 13, 2004)

I was really disappointed. The first 10 mins after Lisa was all American style crap. Searching for the missing link crap. Did they explain why it was the missing link. And then all that soft and mixed focus stuff over and over again of some brown snake. My kids kept saying 'there it is' and 'why didnt they catch that one'. Why they didnt use good footage of other browns and explain a bit more is beyond me.

Sad that instead of following well thought out docos of the Attenborough style we choose to follow the American "get a bit of footage and back to the video library for some sensational voice over work style".

Now if you are still reading I do want to congratulate the actual herpers involved. They got some great footage and I'll bet it was very hard work. 

It reminded me of my Channel Ten days where the people who controlled the money really didnt care about the content and you end up with something that shows once and never again.

I'll bet there is loads of excellent content answering all the questions we have that the studio execs cut as being boring.

Just my rant. and again to all at ARP and especially the few closely involved well done.


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Sep 13, 2004)

i reckon it was a good show done by two good people. They are entertainers and are really great people. Just remember the types of people they have to compete with, steve irwin and terri, ranger mick, just to name a couple. I feel it was more a family show rather than one especially for us herper types.......the show was also done in july i believe they show said............and it had to be after i left the park in march...........


----------



## sxereturn (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah, it wasn't aimed at people in the know...


----------



## eddy (Sep 13, 2004)

watched the lost serpent show what a load of [email protected]#$%#


----------



## eddy (Sep 13, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> I enjoyed it. Its really hard to go into a new area and find herps. I've traveled 1200 km to "good" herp spots and seen almost nothing so I know how they feel. Its good that the roughy wasn't placid, indicates it hadn't got there in a bag. Loved the night tiger.
> But hated the narration, not the voice just the script. What was the bit about a missing link between the eastern brown and the king brown?


 YEAH I agree FUSCUS but you dont film 4 snakes and sell it to a tv station for $$$$$$$$$$$ Really the show was just crap Less talk more herping would have been heaps better !


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

But, as the tv people do, they had to make the show (in that time slot) interesting for the MASSES, not the HERPERS. 

So if you watched it as though you knew nothing, it was a great show, i thoroughly enjoyed it.

Plus, any show that shows off our natural beauty and awesome wildlife, is a great show in my eyes.


----------



## craig23 (Sep 13, 2004)

there was definently another person there as well, as the camera had both of them in frame as they were catching one of the monitors, and the camera was following both of them.. there were plenty of shots of both of them climbing up a rock face together and the camera was already up the top of the cliff, moving around. I didnt understand why thay camped so far away from the places they wanted to go snake catching either, every day they spent 3 hours hiking to get to the dry river beds to go looking for snakes..... why not camp closer to there? most of the film was them getting somewhere, and not doing anything!!!
I didnt like it much, it was to american style.

craig


----------



## instar (Sep 13, 2004)

It was still better than politics!  I liked the lil freshy he caught too.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 13, 2004)

eddy said:


> YEAH I agree FUSCUS but you dont film 4 snakes and sell it to a tv station for $$$$$$$$$$$ Really the show was just crap Less talk more herping would have been heaps better !


 If a TV channel was willing to pay me $$$$$$$$$$$ for filming 4 snakes, I would do it - end of story.The strongest point was that it showed just how hard it is to find rare wildlife, I've done two trips to the Gammon Ranges (600km north of Adelaide) only to come back with one useable photo and one useless muffler system.


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 13, 2004)

It seems interesting that when a few weeks ago you were complaining about rigged shows, and then when one comes along that is definatly not rigged you complain that there aren't enough reptiles in it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

lets not be padantic shall me alex


----------



## soulweaver (Sep 13, 2004)

at the end of the day it gave you somthing to watch for an hour did it not? better then the other crap that is usally on........


----------



## Acanthophis (Sep 13, 2004)

It was actuallyy made by National geographic Fuscus, not a TV channel


----------



## trader (Sep 13, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> So if you watched it as though you knew nothing, it was a great show, i thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> Plus, any show that shows off our natural beauty and awesome wildlife, is a great show in my eyes.




 I agree with you T.Sherman! We both thoroughly enjoyed the show, beautiful country we live in...the Kimberleys is on our 'wish list' to visit one day...:wink: 

Cheers, Jude


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Ahuh, I sure wuld love to jump off those cliffs in to the amazing looking water. I should be going there next year, cant wait... yay


----------



## womas4me (Sep 13, 2004)

I know of another 5 roughys in WA that are alive and well and not mentioned so far. Have handled one of them too. Very nice nose biters they are.


----------



## earthmother (Sep 13, 2004)

Baritji said:


> Ahuh, I sure wuld love to jump off those cliffs in to the amazing looking water. I should be going there next year, cant wait... yay



And how cool would it be to jump in and come up with a tiny (NOTE: tiny) fresh water crocodile ? Yes, do that Brodie!

Em


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 13, 2004)

Those roughys are so gorgeous !


----------



## bigguy (Sep 13, 2004)

Womas4me, the question is were these 5 wild caught roughys, or are they captive bred ones that came from the ARP at Gosford. As far as I am aware John Weigel from the ARP is the only person so far who was given permits to collect live specimens, and has been very sucsessful so far in breeding them.


----------



## Tommo (Sep 13, 2004)

i liked to show, there were afew parts that i didnt like.

first was that chick saying they were after a "poisonous"snake. if shes going to do the job her writers could atleast do research

also i think they could mention that being a missing like between a king brown and a eastern brown is a bigger deal by mentioning that knig browns are apart of the blacksnake group.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 13, 2004)

Tommo, I bet most of what everyone is saying is missing from the show was there. Unfortuneatly, Craig and Jackie had no say in what was shown by the editors, and most hit the floor never to be seen.


----------



## womas4me (Sep 14, 2004)

Bigguy, they are the CB ones from ARP.


----------



## michaelh (Sep 14, 2004)

Bigguy, I reckon you are right on the money there.


----------



## RAZZA (Sep 14, 2004)

It was better than watching the debate between our leader and the other who wants the job,anything was better than watching there dribble, in fact i would have watched two flies crawling up a wall before the debate.
Remember you can always tell when a polly is lieing..they just open their mouth..


----------



## bigguy (Sep 14, 2004)

Razza, no truer word was ever spoken about a poly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 14, 2004)

Acanthophis said:


> It was actuallyy made by National geographic Fuscus, not a TV channel


Same coloured money


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 16, 2004)

We didn't get the show here worse luck. Had the pollies debate, Ozzie Idol, sbs and abc


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Sep 16, 2004)

lol go the ozzie idol


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah Jimmy, watched Ozzie Idol. The Unforgettables were great!


----------

